# Am looking for a juice display stand



## Silver

Hi all

I am looking for a juice display stand (actually several of them) to display my juices.
I would like my juices to be visible all at once when I open my juice cupboard.

The problem is that they currently all stand next to each other, so i can only see the first row. To see the others, I have to lift them up and check them. I want to see them all easily. I keep them in flat plastic containers with compartments (nice for carrying around), but these stay in my cupboard.

I was going to try my hand at building something for myself, but I don't have all the tools, am not experienced at this - and I just don't have enough time. I thought of doing something in wood, then thought maybe perspex like the picture below would be better and lighter.

I was thinking of something along these lines:




To display mostly 30ml commercial e-juice bottles.

My cupboard is 41.5cm wide and 28cm deep. Height is not a problem since the horizontal shelves are adjustable. I have two such cupboards and two shelves on each, which I can dedicate to juice display. So would look to get 4 of these display stands.

Am wondering if anyone knows where these may be available locally.

Alternatively, if someone wants to offer to build me something - I am more than happy to pay for it. Just PM me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valesidecc

You could try the likes of Mr. Plastic. Shoot them an email and i am sure they will be able to make whatever it is you need

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

I was gonna say you can look at nail-polish display stands, but those nail polish people are nuts with their prices!
http://www.salonsupplystore.co.za/polish_counter_top_display_small#.VSPooVWqpBc

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Valesidecc

That price is mental!!!


----------



## Valesidecc

If our postal service was more reliable
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/acrylic-nail-polish-rack

an a bigger version of the mentally priced one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Acryl...ack-Organizer-Table-Counter-Top-/331169060834


----------



## Derick

Valesidecc said:


> If our postal service was more reliable
> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/acrylic-nail-polish-rack
> 
> an a bigger version of the mentally priced one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Acryl...ack-Organizer-Table-Counter-Top-/331169060834


Yep, fasttech also has a nice collection
https://www.fasttech.com/category/3030/stands-holders


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Derick - ya, that price of that cosmetic one is mental indeed - R1000 for a stand for 20 juices - Lol, the juices are not much more expensive than that. Ha ha

And thanks @Valesidecc for the tip on Mr Plastic - I may just look into that
And for the other links

This one I think would work for me - perfect width at 40cm!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Acryl...ack-Display-Stand-Organizer-Hot-/311320917293


----------



## Dirge

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking for a juice display stand (actually several of them) to display my juices.
> I would like my juices to be visible all at once when I open my juice cupboard.
> 
> The problem is that they currently all stand next to each other, so i can only see the first row. To see the others, I have to lift them up and check them. I want to see them all easily. I keep them in flat plastic containers with compartments (nice for carrying around), but these stay in my cupboard.
> 
> I was going to try my hand at building something for myself, but I don't have all the tools, am not experienced at this - and I just don't have enough time. I thought of doing something in wood, then thought maybe perspex like the picture below would be better and lighter.
> 
> I was thinking of something along these lines:
> 
> View attachment 24694
> 
> 
> To display mostly 30ml commercial e-juice bottles.
> 
> My cupboard is 41.5cm wide and 28cm deep. Height is not a problem since the horizontal shelves are adjustable. I have two such cupboards and two shelves on each, which I can dedicate to juice display. So would look to get 4 of these display stands.
> 
> Am wondering if anyone knows where these may be available locally.
> 
> Alternatively, if someone wants to offer to build me something - I am more than happy to pay for it. Just PM me.



Use a spice rack?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dirge said:


> Use a spice rack?



Why didnt I think of that - thanks @Dirge - off to check spice racks
Will report back what I find


----------



## Dirge

Silver said:


> Why didnt I think of that - thanks @Dirge - off to check spice racks
> Will report back what I find



No worries mate. Hope you find something that suits your needs.


----------



## Silver

Interesting - spice racks are not really going to work, I think

You get the vertical ones that are generally like this:



But they don't make use of my cupboard depth. I.e. the bottles would be on top of each other, so while in full view, I could probably only have 3 rows, like the one above.

Then you get the horizontal ones:




But I want the bottles to stand upright - I don't want any leaking  and also I want to see the labels.

Just my basic looking around suggests that spice racks do not generally come in a stacked, stepped or layered type of shelf. At least not what I can see from the usual spots...

Maybe I need to build a custom kitchen type cupboard for my juices - but I don't want to go overboard or invest too much time in designing or on the costs. So I think I need to go for those perspex type shelf displays first and see if it works for me.


----------



## Derick

@Silver, I also looked into various types of racks for storage of our liquids and found nothing locally that could help unless you are willing to have someone make something for you.

In the end I just made something myself over the December holidays, it was a PITA because I don't really have the time and energy these days to do woodwork.

The other option I saw was importing something from China, but then we would have to take like 100 of them and we didn't need that many by a long shot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge

Silver said:


> Interesting - spice racks are not really going to work, I think
> 
> You get the vertical ones that are generally like this:
> 
> View attachment 24718
> 
> But they don't make use of my cupboard depth. I.e. the bottles would be on top of each other, so while in full view, I could probably only have 3 rows, like the one above.
> 
> Then you get the horizontal ones:
> 
> View attachment 24719
> 
> 
> But I want the bottles to stand upright - I don't want any leaking  and also I want to see the labels.
> 
> Just my basic looking around suggests that spice racks do not generally come in a stacked, stepped or layered type of shelf. At least not what I can see from the usual spots...
> 
> Maybe I need to build a custom kitchen type cupboard for my juices - but I don't want to go overboard or invest too much time in designing or on the costs. So I think I need to go for those perspex type shelf displays first and see if it works for me.



Oh well worth a shot, when I googled I saw these and figured it could work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Derick

You know, I was thinking 

Doesn't really matter if it doesn't look all that good, the rack will be inside a cupboard and basically just needs to be a platform sturdy enough to hold bottles of e-juice.

So I was thinking, just to put blocks of wood on top of each other...

Will draw and upload it now via my phone


----------



## Silver

@Derick

Like this 




Excuse my drawing abilities, but just blocks of wood of the same thickness but just cut to different lengths put on top of one another. 

I suppose I could go to a builders and ask them to use a cheap wood and cut it for me ?

Do you think something like that would work?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick

Silver said:


> Thanks @Derick
> 
> You know, I was thinking
> 
> Doesn't really matter if it doesn't look all that good, the rack will be inside a cupboard and basically just needs to be a platform sturdy enough to hold bottles of e-juice.
> 
> So I was thinking, just to put blocks of wood on top of each other...
> 
> Will draw and upload it now via my phone


Like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Derick
> 
> Like this
> 
> View attachment 24721
> 
> 
> Excuse my drawing abilities, but just blocks of wood of the same thickness but just cut to different lengths put on top of one another.
> 
> I suppose I could go to a builders and ask them to use a cheap wood and cut it for me ?
> 
> Do you think something like that would work?


Yes, but you might need some edging on the fronts to help prevent bottles falling if disturbed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

Silver said:


> @Derick
> 
> Like this
> 
> View attachment 24721
> 
> 
> Excuse my drawing abilities, but just blocks of wood of the same thickness but just cut to different lengths put on top of one another.
> 
> I suppose I could go to a builders and ask them to use a cheap wood and cut it for me ?
> 
> Do you think something like that would work?




Yep should work - you can get wood from your local hardware and ask them to cut it to size - then you just stack them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

What about ordering the bits and pieces from a perspex supplier that can cut to size and then glueing it together? 

I've bought perspex pieces for a fish tank before and they'll cut anything for you in any shape. 

I used clear silicone but I'm sure there are better acrylic glues, silicone has quite a bit of flex... Not ideal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

Or go to your local asian market and buy some cheap knockoff lego

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys

@Derick - I appreciate the feedback. Was also wondering if I use the blocks of wood, I'd need to fasten them to each other somehow - perhaps a nail - but I am not a woodworker - lol - but I do have a hammer  

And @Andre, your point of the edging on the fronts is correct. 
Although this is a stand only I will use and I am generally quite careful, I can imagine what would happen if I grabbed a bottle at the back and then they all fell. Knowing me, they would be placed in some specific order, so I would end up cursing all afternoon - re-ordering and re-sorting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Silver said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> @Derick - I appreciate the feedback. Was also wondering if I use the blocks of wood, I'd need to fasten them to each other somehow - perhaps a nail - but I am not a woodworker - lol - but I do have a hammer
> 
> And @Andre, your point of the edging on the fronts is correct.
> Although this is a stand only I will use and I am generally quite careful, I can imagine what would happen if I grabbed a bottle at the back and then they all fell. Knowing me, they would be placed in some specific order, so I would end up cursing all afternoon - re-ordering and re-sorting...


Stack them out the way you want and then glue them together with some Ponal(or any wood glue) - just put something very heavy on top(bunch of magazines or books) to squeeze them together for about an hour and you should be sorted - solid blocks of wood are going to come out very heavy though, so make sure your cupboard can support that weight

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Derick, you are right about the weight. So basically it will be like a rugby stadium stand without the seats, where each platform is solid wood, instead of concrete. Lol. Will be heavy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Silver said:


> Thanks @Derick, you are right about the weight. So basically it will be like a rugby stadium stand without the seats, where each platform is solid wood, instead of concrete. Lol. Will be heavy.


Yep

I have asked that Mr Plastic for a quote for his display stands if you want to wait a bit and see what he says

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Derick. I will be interested to hear what they say
Also, whether they can make it longer and put more shelves on it if need be - if that is possible to find out from them


----------



## Derick

Silver said:


> Thanks @Derick. I will be interested to hear what they say
> Also, whether they can make it longer and put more shelves on it if need be - if that is possible to find out from them


Yep, asked him to provide me with details about sizes and costs involved. Will keep you posted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Derick said:


> I was gonna say you can look at nail-polish display stands, but those nail polish people are nuts with their prices!
> http://www.salonsupplystore.co.za/polish_counter_top_display_small#.VSPooVWqpBc


looks the same as this? http://www.amazon.de/Nagellackständ...838&sr=8-1&keywords=nagellack+ständer+display

looks also like trying to rip off customers....


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> looks the same as this? http://www.amazon.de/Nagellackständer-Schmuckauslage-Acryl-Ebenen-Kurtzy/dp/B00H7AU93E/ref=sr_1_1/275-7884777-5867326?ie=UTF8&qid=1428469838&sr=8-1&keywords=nagellack+ständer+display
> 
> looks also like trying to rip off customers....



Danke @Tom, thats not too bad at EUR17

Mit 4 Ebenen
Just need bigger ones to make more use of available space in my cupboard. I would like 5 Ebenen and perhaps a bit longer, closer to 40cm


----------



## Rob Fisher

One small problem Hi Ho @Silver and that is the fact that you should store your juice in a dark drawer or cupboard away from sunlight. But if your display cabinet is going into a closed cupboard then kewl.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> One small problem Hi Ho @Silver and that is the fact that you should store your juice in a dark drawer or cupboard away from sunlight. But if your display cabinet is going into a closed cupboard then kewl.



Roger that Rob!

I have two cupboards I am dedicating to my juice, so I need stands to go inside them, so when I open the cupboard doors I can see all the juices!

When i close the cupboard, they will sleep nicely in the dark

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

perspex cosmetics organiser at dischem is R100 or so

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BuzzGlo said:


> perspex cosmetics organiser at dischem is R100 or so



Thanks @BuzzGlo - will check next time at Dischem


----------



## BuzzGlo

Silver said:


> Thanks @BuzzGlo - will check next time at Dischem



I dunno if the size and dimensions will be correct they have a few different types I recall one being tiered. best of luck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

